# Worry about people reading my mind



## rachelynn

I often worry about people being able to read my mind or just knowing about something I did or didn't do or say, or even how I feel about something, such as opinions etc. I don't even know if this is SA related or like some kind of obsessional thought...anyone else feel this way? Lots of time, I often end up acting weirdly or acting in a way that would prevent them for thinking a certain thing or being able to read me...if that makes sense.


----------



## Mc Borg

Yeah, the same thing happens to me. I do the whole acting weirdly thing as well. Even with strangers, I'll get this feeling that they somehow "know something about me" even though I know that's impossible, the thought is still there, and bothers me. It's like, even posting here while somebody else is in the room. I feel as if they somehow know what I'm typing/thinking, even if there not even paying attention to what I'm doing. I have a big problem with that. I sometimes won't even use the computer when other people are in the room just for that reason. I think it's a "what if they knew?" type of thing. I don't really express my opinions to anyone at all, so the idea of them reading my mind, is almost as bad as if they actually knew what I was thinking.


----------



## jim695

Yes.

When I am with other people, even ones I have never met before, I feel like they can see right through me and know what a loser and loner I am; sort of like reading my mind. It is very unnerving.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I sometimes feel like this but more so because I feel as though my body language gives me away. If you're trying to discuss something & your body language is tense then if feels as though people can read your mind because they pick up on your overall vibe.


----------



## Moody99

I often feel like that it's like people know me without really knowing me,they can pick up my "something is wrong with me vibe" I can just tell,the way they look at me and when they talking to me on the phone or in person...I feel what u sayin it's annoying....it's like they try to size you up.


----------



## whynot

I used to think people could hear my thoughts, but that was because people would very often say something in response to what I had just thought. It used to scare me a lot. I got so paranoid that I thought maybe I only _thought_ I was thinking things, but in actual fact I was saying them out loud. I would even stop myself from thinking things just incase the people I was with could hear what I was thinking. Sometimes I would think "If you can hear me, please let me know". I realise now it was almost certainly paranoia. Either that, or telepathy's actually possible...

I think it's supposed to be a precursor to schizophrenia. Oh dear.


----------



## shyvr6

Yeah, that's why I wear tinfoil hats.


----------



## whynot

shyvr6 said:


> Yeah, that's why I wear tinfoil hats.


Ah yes, the ol' tinfoil hats. They look silly, but the piece of mind they give is invaluable.


----------



## thisisfraser

Yup I have this fear too sometimes and it's mostly an obsessional thought/fear. For me it mostly comes from my last girlfriend. She was always dead convinced that I could read her mind because I could always figure out what she was dropping hints about. The fact that the girl was anything but subtle made it kinda easy to figure out what she was thinking. I never did tell her that though.


----------



## LonelyHeart87

OMG! I thought I was the only one. I've been feeling this way for like 5 years now! Constantly thinking that people could read my mind, know my intentions, feel my mood, what I'm going to do, etc. Particularly the thoughts part. I would walk around on the streets, and think that complete strangers could read right through me. It used to be much worse, but it goes up and down with me. It's a huge problem, because like people have said, I act not according to how I think sometimes to "throw people off". It's ridiculous and I feel like I'm not being sincere, but can't help it. It confuses the **** out of me. Anyone have solutions on how to overcome this? I have no friends except for my roommate and this makes getting friends much more difficult.


----------



## whynot

LonelyHeart87 said:


> OMG! I thought I was the only one. I've been feeling this way for like 5 years now! Constantly thinking that people could read my mind, know my intentions, feel my mood, what I'm going to do, etc. Particularly the thoughts part. I would walk around on the streets, and think that complete strangers could read right through me. It used to be much worse, but it goes up and down with me. It's a huge problem, because like people have said, I act not according to how I think sometimes to "throw people off". It's ridiculous and I feel like I'm not being sincere, but can't help it. It confuses the **** out of me. Anyone have solutions on how to overcome this? I have no friends except for my roommate and this makes getting friends much more difficult.


I'm pretty much free of thinking like that now. I came to the conclusion that it was SO unlikely that anyone could _actually_ hear my thoughts, and that if anyone could then I'm sure they'd have said something by now, that I stopped being scared.

Just think from time to time when you're around poeple "can you hear me?". If they say "yes", then you can start worrying; if they say nothing, you can safely assume they can't hear you.


----------



## beaches09

Not to make your guy's situations worse. But many people are empaths and they can feel everything that you feel and judge everything going on in your head in relation to the current situation just by your facial expressions and body language. Voice tone too. And often very very very accurately. 

Actually, as a social anxiety board, I would believe many of you here are empaths and I believe a lot of that social anxiety can be caused by the very nature of having that gift. Because you know you can get in people's heads and follow all their thought patterns, feelings, and roadways. Having this ability scares you because at the same time you think people can do it to you. And that's what can cause a great fear.

The plus side, if it annoys you when people do it, then just do it to them right back.

And wear sunglasses


----------



## engima

yeah I used to be really paranoid about my thoughts, I even thought people could steal them from me and vice versa (yea I guess I was crazy) .. but if others can read me then the only reason that I would get disturbed by it is if I wasn't confident and comfortable with the thoughts/feelings I had. I thought having a poker face would save me.. but it didn't work.. so I just came to that conclusion and I don't really care whether other people can read me like that(as much) anymore


----------



## glittergirl

I used to have this back in HS 10 th grade to be exact. It got so bad that I went to the school shrink to see if people could hear my thoughts and tell what was going on in my head. I think back on this now and I somewhat feel like a fool. But back then I did not know who else to go to, and I thought I was the only one with this issue. It kept going on til 12th grade , I slowly became aware that I was being completely paranoid, and I must stop thinking this way. I am in college now and I sometimes have those thoughts but I tell myself that its just paranoia.


----------



## M8Cerr

What did you do, or how did you deal with it?


----------



## Lirael

I don't think that people can literally "hear my thoughts" but I do feel I have a hard time hiding my true feelings. My sa has gotten so bad that I can't hide it anymore and people of course can pick up that something is wrong. It makes me feel weak and vulnerable.


----------



## screwjack

I don't think people can read my thoughts but I have such low self esteem it always surprises me that people try to talk to me like i'm just a normal guy. I usually can't think of anything to say and then they think i'm stand offish. I feel like such a sad, defeated thing most times it's like a self fufilling prophecy. I can't imagine anyone treating me other than how I feel about myself. 

If I thought people where literally reading my thoughts though that would disturb me and I would seek psychiatric help.


----------



## BloodyAnnieKillz

rachelynn said:


> I often worry about people being able to read my mind or just knowing about something I did or didn't do or say, or even how I feel about something, such as opinions etc. I don't even know if this is SA related or like some kind of obsessional thought...anyone else feel this way? Lots of time, I often end up acting weirdly or acting in a way that would prevent them for thinking a certain thing or being able to read me...if that makes sense.


OMGssH i tthe same problem i take showers and use the bathroom in the dark because i feel like sombodys watchinq me and i also deal with the problem u have wer u act weird my family just thinks im weird it just makes u want to commit suicide to qet rid of people in ur head.


----------



## njnuser

Nobody can read your mind. They can however read your reactions and make their own judgements. That doesn't make their judgements correct though.

Remember, if you look at someone and think they are reading your mind, you are doing the same exact thing that you are complaining about in your post - people can read my mind.


----------



## Sunshine009

People read your body language, not your mind.


----------



## Smitten

yes, i used to think that people could read my mind. it's so weird.


----------



## Wael

rachelynn said:


> I often worry about people being able to read my mind or just knowing about something I did or didn't do or say, or even how I feel about something, such as opinions etc. I don't even know if this is SA related or like some kind of obsessional thought...anyone else feel this way? Lots of time, I often end up acting weirdly or acting in a way that would prevent them for thinking a certain thing or being able to read me...if that makes sense.


It's only a thought you have. People cannot know what you are thinking... Try yourself to read other peoples' minds. It's not simple..

It will change.. Over the years my social anxiety got considerably reduced.. Don't think much about it and it suddenly becomes less of a problem


----------



## LesterKnox

Absolutely! That's probably why it's so hard to deal with strangers. I think they already know my deepest, darkest secrets. (Let's face it, even the "normals" have deep, dark secrets.) The funny, or not so funny, thing is that when I experimented with marijuana many years ago, it would get to the point that I actually had a very hard time convincing myself that it wasn't so. I would sit there stoned out of my mind thinking of things just to test whether someone else could read my mind. Then something coincedental would happen and I'd be like "Aha!" There was a whole host of messed up stuff that marijuana began to do to my already chemically imbalanced brain, which is why I gave it up.

Disclaimer: I do not endorse the use of marijuana, _especially_ for those who suffer from SAD.


----------



## Procrastinator

I thought I was the only one! I'm convinced when I look someone in the eye they will know exactly what I'm thinking. I feel embarrassed when I do look people in the eye because I think they will know what I really think of them and realise I'm a loser.

I think far too much.


----------



## VivaEmptinessRoses

Yeah, I go through this very often. I get this feeling that people know something about me and it feels so freakin weird. So I try to not think certain thoughts so that people wont pick up any body language and assume things.


----------



## juujuu08

*I feel the exact same way!!!*



whynot said:


> i used to think people could hear my thoughts, but that was because people would very often say something in response to what i had just thought. It used to scare me a lot. I got so paranoid that i thought maybe i only _thought_ i was thinking things, but in actual fact i was saying them out loud. I would even stop myself from thinking things just incase the people i was with could hear what i was thinking. Sometimes i would think "if you can hear me, please let me know". I realise now it was almost certainly paranoia. Either that, or telepathy's actually possible...
> 
> I think it's supposed to be a precursor to schizophrenia. Oh dear.


oh my god i feel the exact same way i do the exact same thing!! How did you cope with this and im constantly paranoid because it is very scary when everyone says stuff that is relevant to what your thinking as if they were trying to pick on you or i dnt know but if you can tell me anything that can help and what you do it would be greatly appreciated!! Thnk you


----------



## ZeroG64

Telepathy is real, I'm fully convinced of it. It's on a higher plane of conciousness from our usual sober state but in some chemically induced states in the past (LSD/Psiocybin) I have been fully able to communicate telepathically.

I believe we can communicate with just our energy fields and it makes me paranoid too, it's what that call "vibes". I'm very aware of it and I sense them very quickly whether they are positive or negative.

I don't think it's easy to read what someone else is thinking though, I think that's a bit different.

But personally I am paranoid about energy fields and you can make them change and see peoples reaction to it almost immediately. It's lead me to nearly have quite a few panic attacks in the past.

I promise you I'm not batsh*i*t crazy.


----------



## Mia25

I don't think people can literally read my mind, but I think that they can tell how I'm feeling by my body language. Mainly I worry that they can see how uncomfortable and out of place I am feeling. This has lead me to be more self aware around people as I don't want to look so freaked out in front of them I try and monitor my every move. That doesn't help either though because then I look all stiff with a blank expression on my face and robotic looking when I move LMAO. Or worse, look angry. 

I read a book called "the feel good hand book" and one of the thought distortions they cover in CBT is "mind reading" and it covers this topic.


----------



## kid a

I use to think this, i also use to think secretly everyone hated me an was testing everything i did. even strangers, literally everyone. then i thought, why am i so special? why would everyone want to read my mind or hate me....
still could be true but i dont really care if it is who would waste there time listening to my scatter brain. it makes no sense in here anyway:roll hm i can barely read my own thoughts sometimes :sus


----------



## Knowla

kid a said:


> I use to think this, i also use to think secretly everyone hated me an was testing everything i did. even strangers, literally everyone. then i thought, why am i so special? why would everyone want to read my mind or hate me....
> still could be true but i dont really care if it is who would waste there time listening to my scatter brain. it makes no sense in here anyway:roll hm i can barely read my own thoughts sometimes :sus


You mean like the Truman show?


----------



## No Limit

Sometimes I wish some people could read my mind. That way they know I'm not being stuck up or when I don't say hi. I'm just painfully shy at times.


----------



## chriswatch

In a way, most humans can read minds to some extent. We can read body language and facial expressions. I've seen many times that look like "oh no, it's him again, the shy kid."


----------



## percyblueraincoat

*hmm*



chriswatch said:


> In a way, most humans can read minds to some extent. We can read body language and facial expressions. I've seen many times that look like "oh no, it's him again, the shy kid."


This look you speak of....is it just from people who know you or from random strangers too? And how do you know the look means what you think it means. That's not other people reading minds. That's you having associations and beliefs about a particular look and making guesses and assumptions about other people's motives, intentions and reactions towards you.

Body language remains a false interpret. There's no standard definition of the physical movements. Now, personal calibration can give a lot of insight into people but even that's just slightly informed guesses. Same with facial expressions. You can observe, interpret and place meaning onto things and make a bunch of assumptions about how people act towards you but you can't read their minds and they can't read yours.

*Not to make your guy's situations worse. But many people are empaths and they can feel everything that you feel and judge everything going on in your head in relation to the current situation just by your facial expressions and body language. Voice tone too. And often very very very accurately. 
*

Erm...nope. The opening up of the sensory acuity, calibration of an individual person and emotional intelligence levels may influence things to some extent but those things still do not give people the power to feel everything that another person feels or judge everything going on in a person's mind. Facial expressions and body language are notoriously difficult to interpret. Voice tone too.

One of my biggest influences in therapy, Richard Bandler, talks about a moment where a psychiatrist told him he was "closed to new ideas". Bandler asked why and the psychiatrist said that Bandler was sat with his legs crossed. The psychiatrist had seen Bandler's body language and made a judgement about it based on their own ideas about what such gestures might mean. And got it wrong.

Not sure how serious that post was but I just wanted to make it clear that even those with tuned sensory acuity and emotional intelligence are not mind readers. It took me four and a half hours to calibrate a woman I was working with until I understood what it might mean when she put her hands near her stomach. Four hours. And I'd still be making guesses. With that in mind, the idea that people instantly and automatically pick up on what you're thinking, feeling etc all the time and with 100% accuracy is daft.


----------



## Jadack

whynot said:


> I used to think people could hear my thoughts, but that was because people would very often say something in response to what I had just thought. It used to scare me a lot. I got so paranoid that I thought maybe I only _thought_ I was thinking things, but in actual fact I was saying them out loud. I would even stop myself from thinking things just incase the people I was with could hear what I was thinking. Sometimes I would think "If you can hear me, please let me know". I realise now it was almost certainly paranoia. Either that, or telepathy's actually possible...
> 
> I think it's supposed to be a precursor to schizophrenia. Oh dear.


I know exactly what u mean, to the tee!! I've been so far that like when i walk past a stranger they say something about me as my back's turned to them. Or i think something and i hear my dad and his gf talking thinking they're commenting on what i was thinking. It's so ****ed being scared to think infront of ur own family and ur bestfriends. I'm gonna make an appointment on monday and see if I cant get help for this ill make sure i fill u guys in


----------



## Jadack

LesterKnox said:


> Absolutely! That's probably why it's so hard to deal with strangers. I think they already know my deepest, darkest secrets. (Let's face it, even the "normals" have deep, dark secrets.) The funny, or not so funny, thing is that when I experimented with marijuana many years ago, it would get to the point that I actually had a very hard time convincing myself that it wasn't so. I would sit there stoned out of my mind thinking of things just to test whether someone else could read my mind. Then something coincedental would happen and I'd be like "Aha!" There was a whole host of messed up stuff that marijuana began to do to my already chemically imbalanced brain, which is why I gave it up.
> 
> Disclaimer: I do not endorse the use of marijuana, _especially_ for those who suffer from SAD.


Weed is where it started for me too. I've quit but what u just described still constantly hangs over my head


----------



## Iced

Sunshine009 said:


> People read your body language, not your mind.


This. Whether they do it conscious or subconscious your body language/facial expression does most of the talking for you, not what you actually say.










He's happy.. No wait he wants to kill you!


----------



## millenniumman75

Adjust a frequency on the radio and get the Millennium Man Channel. :lol


----------



## Steve123

Yeah I get that as well. Especially when people are touching me (crowded bus for instance) I feel like somehow that gives them the power to read my mind. I usually convince myself otherwise by thinking things they would have to react to like "I'm going to hit this personnnnn.... NOW!.... I will sneeze in your face in 3... 2... 1!" and then when they don't react I'm pretty sure its just me being crazy... either that or they know I'm bluffing :um


----------



## softshock11

i have the same exact worry, but I'm believing it's just part of my paranoia with people in general.
I have intuition but I cant read their mind so i don't think they can read mine either, anymore. But they can judge your body language and expression.

which is a pain because sometimes ppl think I'm mad when I'm actually really chill and just thinking deeply. It's too much to analyze over..


----------



## dirtyd

i feel the same way i think people can hear my thoughts and it gets worse when im around people cause my mind will think negative thoughts about the people im around with and thats y i tend to avoid contact with any of them. in the end dont worry it will get better if people could read ur thoughts woulnt it be on t v news or something :idea its not possible think positive! hope it helps some 1.:teeth


----------



## axpe

*I HAVE FOUND THE ANSWER GUYS!*

But first..oh wow...I thought I was the only one in this whole world. Glad I have found this forum! I'm also in the same situation like you guys. It just happened to me recently after I was being a monk in Thailand for almost 3 months in 2011. This is what I have learned so far, the fact is - there are people who can actually read our minds, *BUT NOT EVERYONE IN THIS WHOLE WORLD* (for example me and many of you here & a lot more people like us around the world) 
_* I can proof it to you if you have the money, we can fly to thailand and i'll let you speak to a monk there. You'll be surprised as in...you don't have to even say a word, but the monk there will answer it straight from your thought. Even if he doesn't know/understand English , assuming you're thinking in English, they read from your soul, your heart, not from your mind*_

*THE GOOD NEWS is...*
- We are somewhat the "chosen" ones, something up high in the sky wants us to *"THINK POSITIVE" and "TO PURIFY OUR MINDS" to become "GOOD PERSON"*
For example - Let's say we are now know for the fact that there are some people out there who can actually read our minds right? So, just that thought alone would stop us all from doing *ALL THE BAD THINGS* 
*IN THIS WORLD.* We have no other choice than to purify our minds and soul and we have to* ALWAYS THINK POSITIVE FIRST* 
- We can have sex (this one i'm still not 100% sure but from what i know, they know that you do...but they cant see what you're doing...i guess) So, we would *NEVER CHEAT* in our relationship. Right? :clap
- We can all be friends here, since we all here can't read each other mind anyway, for our comfort  You can think all the bad things you want about me I don't care cause' I won't be able to hear it anyway LOL  
ADD ME HERE on facebook -> [email protected]
if you're within the area , we can all go hangout and chill. I'm thinking about going for bungee jumping! something exciting that would get our minds off from thinking too much 

*THE BED NEWS is....*
- Every time when you wanna go out or talking to people, ALWAYS ASSUME that "they don't know what i'm thinking" and then think positive and that's it. (this one takes time and practice, practice makes perfect.) 
- TIME TIME TIME and TIME , Rome doesn't build in one day! It takes time to get used to .. on the road to become a good person (possibly lead to Heaven). But as long as we think positive, NOTHING can possibly goes wrong right? 

any other question or concern please contact me via my facebook page - [email protected]


----------



## booored

me to! i think a lot of people wiht SA have this problem, idont know why though. maybe cause were paranoid as it is. the problem with me is that i have intrusive thoughts and i say embarassing things in my head (weird i know), and then i get scared that everyone in class can hear me. sometimes id do "experements" in class. like, in my head, call ppl names and see if they had any reactions. sometimes i feel like they did, maybe it was my paranoia.


----------



## tramendez

lonelyheart87 said:


> omg! I thought i was the only one. I've been feeling this way for like 5 years now! Constantly thinking that people could read my mind, know my intentions, feel my mood, what i'm going to do, etc. Particularly the thoughts part. I would walk around on the streets, and think that complete strangers could read right through me. It used to be much worse, but it goes up and down with me. It's a huge problem, because like people have said, i act not according to how i think sometimes to "throw people off". It's ridiculous and i feel like i'm not being sincere, but can't help it. It confuses the **** out of me. Anyone have solutions on how to overcome this? I have no friends except for my roommate and this makes getting friends much more difficult.


here is the simple solution whenever you think people could read your mind just think they can't and they won't try it you'll get better at it thats the answer.


----------



## tramendez

This is the simple solution: Just think they can't hear you and they won't it takes practice try it out this is the answer though thank god.


----------



## Ashley1990

The two things that make people stare at you:
1.ur confidence and beauty
2.their insecurity being belittled by your personality...
these are practical things i have experienced


----------



## MaddyRose

I never do this anymore, but whenever the possibility that someone was reading my mind occured to me I would throw this in with my internal monologue:

"AHHHHH GET OUT OF MY HEAD GET OUT GET OUT STOP IT STOP IT"

I figured if anyone was actually reading it, that would startle them away lol.


----------



## dreamingfear

Me and my friend who has severe social anxiety disorder have a fear that people can hear our thoughts. I've wondered if it has more to do with paranoia and delusions than anxiety. But it sounds like it's common with people who have social anxiety. I'm relieved to know I'm not the only one. One reason why it's hard for me to be in school or public is that I worry that people can hear my thoughts and that people can read things about me that I wouldn't want them to. I hate the paranoia.


----------



## ItemEleven

No one can see/hear the thoughts inside your head. People can however sometimes tell what you are thinking by looking at your body language. Stuff like blushing, playing with your hair, looking away, looking down... etc.

If you are worried about being an open book learn more about body language.

Saying that... you shouldn't be ashamed of who you are, of what you think, of what you do.

Extroverted "popular" people think out loud all the time!

E.G.

Extroverts often get verbal diarrhea when they get a present.

*Gift giver*: Do you like it?
*Extrovert*:OMG... Yes... Thank you so much... How'd you know that I've always wanted one these?... blah blah blah

*Gift giver*: Do you like it?

one minute of silence

*Introvert*: Yes

What was the introvert thinking about during the one minute of silence?

OMG... Yes... Thank you so much... How'd you know that I've always wanted one these?... blah blah blah



rachelynn said:


> I often worry about people being able to read my mind or just knowing about something I did or didn't do or say, or even how I feel about something, such as opinions etc. I don't even know if this is SA related or like some kind of obsessional thought...anyone else feel this way? Lots of time, I often end up acting weirdly or acting in a way that would prevent them for thinking a certain thing or being able to read me...if that makes sense.


----------



## ItemEleven

Also

Are you afraid that people can read your thoughts because you think you have something to hide?

Does the same fear stop you from talking to people?


----------



## iL0V3music

I do this too! Glad Im not the only one lol. I know that no one can really read my.mind, its impossible. But sometimes if I'm with someone I just make my mind go blank. Just in case lmao


----------



## manishkhandagle

I always come across people saying somethings about me which realistically speaking no one should know and i also come across people somehow hurting me physically without touching or even being in my presence physically. I dont know how to cope up with this. every time i get used to it or try to ignore it they modify their attacks so that i become a nervous wreck. It is affecting my health also. I would like to hear some suggestions for coping with this weirdness.


----------



## d low

I can completely relate to this topic, I thought i was completly paranoid but im guessing it is related to SA quite heavily?


----------



## d low

manishkhandagle said:


> i also come across people somehow hurting me physically without touching or even being in my presence physically.


So what, they throw things at you?? *So Confused*


----------



## blc1

Yes!! The heart of it is a huge fear of scrutiny and exposure, this combined with the religious indoctrination that all my thoughts are being recorded. My mother used to tell me that God knows what I'm thinking at all times, and I guess I've projected that ability to read my mind onto other people as well. I wish I could feel that my thoughts were my own.


----------



## the collector

I can relate.


----------



## the collector

I used to have this problem,fear,insecurity,paranoia,whatever you wanna call it.But, what helped me was realizing that I didn't actually think people could read my mind.Somehow over time I convinced myself that I was "crazy" and believed people could read my mind.Then I finally realized I never truly believed people could read my mind...I just thought that I believed it.I realized that I'm not crazy.


----------



## flykiwi

lol! I get this at work sometimes..
thats when you think this person is reading your thoughts!
and then you think all the thoughts that your trying not to think
because they might see them. but thats the reason that they happen
just to spite you! its like your mind goes crazy for just a little bit!

i used to get embarassed by it.. because i felt like
everyone could see inside..with their prying eyes..
but it gets tiring..


----------



## thelonelyloner

Man do I worry about this a lot. I especially feel it when I think of something, then someone else says what I was going to say but didn't have the guts to say it because of my anxiety.


----------



## uttam123

*i can feel entire world can read my mind*

It is happening from the past 3 years.i feel that people could read my mind and make out whatever thing am doing.IF I am trying to be smart they know my tricks and i feel that i cannot play the fool around or act smart.I feel guilty of the wrong that i had done and automatically start cursing myself.i also feel afraid at times though i am strong willed person.i start acting weirdly and try to give answers to what is coming into my mind so that i do not land up in the guilty side.The day it happens i am not able to sleep.Though i know it is not true but something happens in my brain that makes it true.I feel people laughing cheering for the wrong thoughts that come into my mind.And i reply by abusing the people around me in my mind.


----------



## urfriendpeace

rachelynn said:


> I often worry about people being able to read my mind or just knowing about something I did or didn't do or say, or even how I feel about something, such as opinions etc. I don't even know if this is SA related or like some kind of obsessional thought...anyone else feel this way? Lots of time, I often end up acting weirdly or acting in a way that would prevent them for thinking a certain thing or being able to read me...if that makes sense.


I HAVE THe ANSWER!! PLEASE READ CAREFULLY AND UNDERSTAND.this is a little long but interesting as it answers all your questions. U will have a peace of mind. i promise. my friends and family call me VIGGI. trust me. I know what you are going through. NO ONE CAN READ YOUR THOUGHTS. PLEASE READ FULL TO KNOW EXACTLY WHATS HAPPENING we are all bunch of energies that has been from the big bang. Energy cant be destroyed nor created. you see signs, coincidences, random strangers telling something, that connects your life. this is just bunch of energies flowing. let me explain this. when u think something in your head, your body sends out energy that is corresponding to the thought. and that energy flows around. no one can pick up what you were thinking exactly by sensing ur body language. 
there is universe..or u can say the ultimate truth. throughout the history of mankind, Prince siddhartha( u may know him as buddha..the buddhist god) is the only human beign who understood the truth of the universe.
the universe is unbiased. it rains on the just and unjust alike. it means everything is random. if u think something, and suddenly u hear someone say something that connects to your thought(even 100% accurately), it is just because u choose so. if u have more and more negetive thoughts, u get immersed in it more.
for example, when ur happy, ur playing ur favourite sport or doing something u love or are passionate about. think about tht situation. the level of ur paranoia is very less. 
so basically, once when u started noticing these occurances, they got more and more frequent, that is because ur still holding on to the thought that people can read ur mind. THEY CANT. 
SO THE ULTIMATE REASON WHY THIS IS HAPPENING. ILL TELL U NOW.
for example> you are on a street.you are low and depressed.ur thinking about something, and suddenly u hear a random guy telling his friend "SUPER KING". u think ohh ****, he knows my thoughts, he knows my life. cos super king is somehow connected to u.( right now, there might be someone, who is reading this and thinks i am using super kings in reference to him)
BUT,
the same example. ur on the same street . thinking the same thought, but now ur joyful and happy. the guy still tells his friend "super kings".(because thts their conversation and only for them)
so no matter if ur happy or sad, words might pop up in reference to your life or thoughts. U are one in a 6 billions, not everyone around u is talking about you. those things u hear which makes u think tht people can read ur mind, are just mere words in a random conversation between random strangers. only u choose to hear them and go deep.
reasons why people cant hear your thoughts
A) did anyone ever say they can hear your thoughts
B)there are many people experiencing same things, so that means there are many people who can read minds, then all off them should hold a crystal ball and earn lots of money by reading minds.

so all i have to say is
A)think whatever crazy **** u want man..no one can hear ur thoughts. ur head, ur private space.
B)people notice negetivity man..like fear, dont be afraid. go out ..roam thinking freely whatever u want.
C) be confident even though u have dark thoughts. no one can read ur thoughts, but they can read ur guilt. body language is important.
D) go reconnect with ur friends man. ask them what they were upto. 
finally
YOU ARE NOT WHAT U THINK. YOU ARE WHAT U DO

peace.


----------



## urfriendpeace

LesterKnox said:


> Absolutely! That's probably why it's so hard to deal with strangers. I think they already know my deepest, darkest secrets. (Let's face it, even the "normals" have deep, dark secrets.) The funny, or not so funny, thing is that when I experimented with marijuana many years ago, it would get to the point that I actually had a very hard time convincing myself that it wasn't so. I would sit there stoned out of my mind thinking of things just to test whether someone else could read my mind. Then something coincedental would happen and I'd be like "Aha!" There was a whole host of messed up stuff that marijuana began to do to my already chemically imbalanced brain, which is why I gave it up.
> 
> Disclaimer: I do not endorse the use of marijuana, _especially_ for those who suffer from SAD.


I HAVE THe ANSWER!! PLEASE READ CAREFULLY AND UNDERSTAND.this is a little long but interesting as it answers all your questions. U will have a peace of mind. i promise. my friends and family call me VIGGI. trust me. I know what you are going through. NO ONE CAN READ YOUR THOUGHTS. PLEASE READ FULL TO KNOW EXACTLY WHATS HAPPENING we are all bunch of energies that has been from the big bang. Energy cant be destroyed nor created. you see signs, coincidences, random strangers telling something, that connects your life. this is just bunch of energies flowing. let me explain this. when u think something in your head, your body sends out energy that is corresponding to the thought. and that energy flows around. no one can pick up what you were thinking exactly by sensing ur body language. 
there is universe..or u can say the ultimate truth. throughout the history of mankind, Prince siddhartha( u may know him as buddha..the buddhist god) is the only human beign who understood the truth of the universe.
the universe is unbiased. it rains on the just and unjust alike. it means everything is random. if u think something, and suddenly u hear someone say something that connects to your thought(even 100% accurately), it is just because u choose so. if u have more and more negetive thoughts, u get immersed in it more.
for example, when ur happy, ur playing ur favourite sport or doing something u love or are passionate about. think about tht situation. the level of ur paranoia is very less. 
so basically, once when u started noticing these occurances, they got more and more frequent, that is because ur still holding on to the thought that people can read ur mind. THEY CANT. 
SO THE ULTIMATE REASON WHY THIS IS HAPPENING. ILL TELL U NOW.
for example> you are on a street.you are low and depressed.ur thinking about something, and suddenly u hear a random guy telling his friend "SUPER KING". u think ohh ****, he knows my thoughts, he knows my life. cos super king is somehow connected to u.( right now, there might be someone, who is reading this and thinks i am using super kings in reference to him)
BUT,
the same example. ur on the same street . thinking the same thought, but now ur joyful and happy. the guy still tells his friend "super kings".(because thts their conversation and only for them)
so no matter if ur happy or sad, words might pop up in reference to your life or thoughts. U are one in a 6 billions, not everyone around u is talking about you. those things u hear which makes u think tht people can read ur mind, are just mere words in a random conversation between random strangers. only u choose to hear them and go deep.
reasons why people cant hear your thoughts
A) did anyone ever say they can hear your thoughts
B)there are many people experiencing same things, so that means there are many people who can read minds, then all off them should hold a crystal ball and earn lots of money by reading minds.

so all i have to say is
A)think whatever crazy **** u want man..no one can hear ur thoughts. ur head, ur private space.
B)people notice negetivity man..like fear, dont be afraid. go out ..roam thinking freely whatever u want.
C) be confident even though u have dark thoughts. no one can read ur thoughts, but they can read ur guilt. body language is important.
D) go reconnect with ur friends man. ask them what they were upto. 
finally
YOU ARE NOT WHAT U THINK. YOU ARE WHAT U DO

peace.


----------



## Jesuslover

*i feel that way too*

i thought i was the only one like this. it is a little more comforting to know i am not alone. but in my case i have actually had people respond to something i was thinking well i guess i wouldnt say thinking it was more like i imagined saying it. it is so weird. it is making me crazy. it is getting so bad that i cant even enjoy life. i mean it would be fine if i could control it but sometimes i think or imagine i am saying things that dont make any sense or something i really dont wanna say or even think. can someone please help and recommend something...


----------



## JustSomeGuy1

I know exactly what you mean. Although this isn't entirely the same, at my old highschool I thought people believed I was gay, or homosexual, whichever is least offensive to you. For starters im not, but I would always pick up on small things people said and warp it into the big ol thought "THAT GUY IS GAY". Even though I have done things to back up the fact that im not.. I couldn't get over the thoughts and I always felt like people were reading into me. That was at the peak of my social anxiety though, and although my SA is still bad, I have learned to cope a bit. I haven't smoke weed for about a year now, and I think that is what helped me most, because weed always makes me think more than I should. Am I breathing heavily? Am I doing something weird? Oh that girl is looking at me funny, am I wearing something weird? Am I ugly? Oh man I suck.. 

Thats what it was like for me when I was high. And the worst thing is, I kept doing it for a while after these intense episodes for some stupid reason, which I think made it stick around even after quitting. It essentially changed my person. But now everytime I have thoughts like those, excuse my language, but I say "who the **** cares what this guy thinks about me?" although I still can't make friends very well at all, and I couldn't do things with a large audience to save my life, it has helped me at least go out more.. I think in time with more practice and age, I will grow out of it. Which is the only reason I give effort, knowing and hoping one day it will not control me like it does now.


----------



## sharpendkill

When I was in high school there was someone my age I liked.
But I pretty much was to afraid and nervous to speak to them, thinking back I am not sure why but I just ended up thinking that they could read my mind, so my thoughts and stuff 
which just made it more difficult to say anything to them  and a couple of weeks ago I saw them in six form and still felt uneasy 
But the idea of they could read my mind was sort of nice because even though i did not say anything, they would just know I really liked them 
p.s I feel better that I typed this


----------



## EmotionlessThug

My sig explains it all, how supercomputers are managing this society.

Exposing the Job System.
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...ets-a-job-by-applying-you-need-to-get-135465/


----------



## TheEndOfHeartache

I never thought people could read my mind, I was always worried that I was saying things out loud in my anxiety. I would think 1000 things and then I would have the thought..."I don't remember what my bodys been doing this whole time, have I said something?" Then I would eye around the room and get strange looks ( Probably the same type of look I was giving them XD) And then my anxiety would spike. Red face, misty eyes, sweat pouring from my armpits, drenching my shirt. Then I would leave horrified and return home to the comfort of my chair and I was happy again. I don't want to be this way, but it's the way I am. I'm going to have to find a way to contribute to society but I refuse to accept that I must be unhappy while I do this.


----------



## Salvatori

It's a type of psychosis. I used to feel that in my schizophrenic outbreaks, but now I rarely have this feeling. I've learnt to doubt my own thoughts and I always try my best to stick to reality.
I believe reality and logical thinking are forces that will always push you down to Earth, so try to relax about it. It's a false thought, i can assure you that!


----------



## Mammagamma

I used to worry about that too. It was really good to me, though. It motivated me to learn another foreign language.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I promise you that 99% of people both cannot read your mind and are not even interested in reading your mind. The other 1% are trying hard but are still just guessing.


----------



## I'm smart and relaxing

I have this weird thing when I imagine I'm other people tell me if that's weird or not or if I'm the only one but I'm afraid that people read my mind to know I imagine my self as other people so yeah


----------



## Socialmisfits

The only one that is reading your mind is yourself.


----------



## Kooldood

Actually it's the main cause of my social anxiety but has been diagnosed as psychosis. The times I've been free from this belief I'm much more comfortable around people


----------



## Blue Dino

I don't worry about this. Rather I worry about people constantly trying to read my mind but ended up being nowhere close, but yet they think they read my mind perfectly and flaunt about it 

Chase - Hah, I knew exactly you were going to do that!

Jan - 🙄😑 Do what?..

Chase - That you going into the bathroom and then doing something that makes water splashing sounds when you're inside. See... I can read you like a book! You are just so darn predictable you!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Well, if monkeys can play pong on neuralink, mind reading can't be far behind for us.


----------

